
When Will Microsoft Get a Clue? - transburgh
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/chris-dannen/techwatch/when-will-microsoft-get-clue
======
joubert
Sounds pretty shitty to me. Doesn't everyone buy their music on iTunes?

